# frit fly idea



## hortus (Nov 9, 2005)

i was thinking to get those pesky little buggers out clean and undamaged as possible im going to try a turky baster or a bigger than average eye dropper and suck them up into the dropper and then spit them out into the cage . i was useing tweezers and it was just a pain in the butt, i squished more than a few of them


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah i've been thinking of similar things. i think i'm gonna settle on some kind of system of tubes from their container and freezing slightly. the medium i've bought seems completely irresistable to them, i wonder if i could somehow teeze them into a tube by allowing the scent of a fresh medium to trail from the tube through a hole into the container...


----------



## hortus (Nov 10, 2005)

ever seen how a paint gun works you could use a simmilar theory

i need to find a way to keep them from getting stuck in the soup the maggots make

reason that dont work for me is i plan on useing glass cant really drill holes in glass

ill prolly manufacture a better way to get live flyes into something easier to keep them alive in

maybe ill use your idea and use fruit as a lure maybe fruit will be more attractive to them and its not so soupy its leathal


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 10, 2005)

yeh maybe mash it up to get the aroma going ( though i'm not completely sure what it is the flies are lured in by, is it scent? ). maybe your medium is too liquidy, could try putting it in a warmer place or even make some drainage system, a hole on the bottom


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2005)

I use a funnel. My flies are in small vials and I just tip the vial over and tap the amount of flies I want into the funnel and then they go where I want them.


----------

